# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Febrero'10: René Lavand

## Ritxi

(Buenos Aires, 24 de Septiembre de 1928) 
Ilusionista Argentino de fama mundial especializado en cartomagia.


Su nombre completo es Héctor Renato Lavandeira, y vive en Tandil desde su infancia.
Lavand realiza sus ilusiones con la única ayuda de su mano izquierda, ya que perdió la derecha en un accidente cuando sólo tenía nueve años. Lejos de dejarse derrotar por tal circunstancia, Lavand practicó la cartomagia obsesivamente desde su infancia hasta alcanzar un completo dominio de la baraja. Para ello debió seguir un camino autodidacta porque "todos los libros y técnicas son para magos de dos manos".


 

Sin embargo, la atracción de los espectáculos de Lavand no radica exclusivamente en la asombrosa manera en que ha superado su discapacidad, sino en las historias (escritas en su mayoría por sus amigos Rolando Chirico y Ricardo Martín) con las que viste sus ilusiones, y en su expresivo manejo de la pausa y el silencio como recursos dramáticos.
Tras trabajar como bancario hasta los treinta y dos años, en 1961 -luego de ganar una competencia mágica en la especialidad llamada manipulación- se lanzó como profesional actuando en la televisión y teatros argentinos (Nacional y Tabaris). Desde 1983 viaja y es reconocido en Estados Unidos, Europa y Japón, donde realiza espectáculos privados y conferencias para sus colegas.

Su juego más famoso es la versión que realiza de un clásico de la cartomagia llamado "Agua y aceite"; en él utiliza una de las frases que definen su arte: "no se puede hacer más lento". Fue él quien acuño la palabra "lentidigitación" que, en contraposición a la prestigiditación, define a la ilusión ejecutada lentamente a fin de llevar la imposibilidad a su máxima expresión. Otra de sus frases recurrentes en sus presentaciones en televisión, al enfrentar algún plano medio de cámara es "La cámara implacable no me deja mentir...".



Otros conceptos clave de su arte son "añadirle belleza al asombro", y la búsqueda de "la belleza de lo simple". Lo primero lo consigue a través de los cuentos, poesías y música que utiliza en sus presentaciones. Y lo segundo, llevando sus movimientos, gestos y palabras a lo esencial, logrando así un mayor asombro y disfrute por parte de los espectadores. La ilusión en la que más lo consigue es -según sus propias palabras- "Las tres migas": en ella tres migas de pan aparecen una y otra vez dentro de un pocillo de café, a pesar de haber sido claramente arrojadas fuera de la mesa.


Tiene algunos "discípulos", como prefiere llamarlos, que lo visitan en su casa para aprender su arte de cerca; para ello acondicionó un vagón de tren que utiliza como salón de magia. También ha grabado videos, y publicado varios libros técnicos para sus colegas. Para el público en general escribió sus memorias: "Barajando Recuerdos". En ellas cuenta anécdotas de una vida dedicada a recorrer el mundo llevando su arte único, junto a la transcripción de algunas de las historias que cuenta en sus juegos.


Fuente: Wikipedia

----------


## eidanyoson

Las tes migas, precisamente:

----------


## Awin

Simplemente increible!! 

Mira aqui pongo el juego de las migas donde no hay traductora que interrumpa la poesia y la belleza lingüistica de Lavand.



"Es una cosa simple, no una simpleza"

----------


## AHC

Dejo aqui la entrevista a René Lavand por nuestro Administrador (Oskiper) en el 2008.
Les aseguro que no tiene desperdicio.

Parte 1 = http://blogdemagia.com/2008/07/23/la...aipes-parte-1/

Parte 2 = http://blogdemagia.com/2008/08/13/re...usiva-parte-2/

Parte 3 = http://blogdemagia.com/2008/08/20/re...usiva-parte-3/

Parte 4 = http://blogdemagia.com/2008/08/23/re...usiva-parte-4/


Abrazos
Ariel

----------


## Ritxi

Buscando por Youtube he encontrado estas dos perlas

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Hola amigos.
A continuación un trabajo sobre Rene Lavand.
Primero, gracias iban por todo el trabajo realizado para esta entrevista.
Segundo, gracias Oskiper y Mariano, por la gentileza de obsequiarle una botella de vino en nombre de todo el foro.
Tercero, gracias Maestro, por que a pesar de los contratiempos, regalarnos unas palabras y 5 minutos de su tiempo

Espero les guste, 

Hoy la primer etapa.

Abrazo
Ezequiel.






Segunda parte




Tercera parte


http://

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Algunos datos...

Al primer mago que vio trabajar y motivo lo que luego seria su vocacion, era un Panameño llamado Chang.

El primer "truco" que vio en su vida, llamado truco por no estar a la altura de una composicion profecional, se lo mostro un amigo de su padre a los 8 años.
Ese truco lo practico con dos manos, luego del accidente y muchos años, lo adapto a su estilo.
Ese juego todavia hoy acompaña sus galas, llamado ¡¡1,2,3,4, que bien lo hago!!.

Amante del vino tinto en compania de amigos, gran amigo, y muy gran persona.

Como dato curioso, al terminar de crear  "Las tres migas" sintio llegar al punto mas alto de su profecia, la bellesa de lo simple.
Entre idas y vueltas, la creacion de esa rutina llevo mas de 10 años de constantes perfeccionamientos.

es todo por ahora,
Abrazo
Ezequiel.

----------


## La magia de Alan

Hola a todos:

aqui les dejo una nota que le hizo el diario LA NACION  ( de Argentina ) al maestro.

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=1166727

----------


## Luis Vicente

Fijaos que René en lo único que hace énfasis en esta orginal entrevista es LA EXPRESIVIDAD, y esto es lo que mejor define su magia.

Limpia, elegante y muy expresiva.

----------


## La magia de Alan

Les presento estos videos documentales sobre la vida del gran ilusionista de Tandil realizados por canal 7. 
Les aseguro que no tienen desperdicio.

Parte 1:




Parte 2



Parte 3



Parte 4:



Parte 5 :



y como bonus un tango dedicado a el...

----------


## eusonpablo

Yo tuve la suerte de verlo en Santiago, y conseguí que me firmase una carta, el as de corazones que tengo de foto en el perfil. Para mi es como un tesoro.

Como mago no puedo decir nada, no tengo palabras para describir todo lo que pude ver en aquel espectáculo, la técnica, como trabaja al publico, la CHARLA (que importante es una buena charla)

Solo espero poder volver a verlo en alguna ocasión mas

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Mensaje EDITADO.

He juntado las 3 partes del video en el mismo post

Ritxi

MUCHAS GRACIAS RITXI.

----------


## chiripicajoso

Aquí les dejo un video que, cuando estoy triste, no se porqué pero me anima

----------


## queco

Programa dedicado a Lavand, en Ratones Coloraos, de Quintero.

----------


## SERX

En mi blog podeis ver la Biografia i algunos videos...

xD    :Wink1:  http://cartomagia-serx.blogspot.com/...1_archive.html

----------


## Pulgas

El diario.com publicaba el pasado 17 de abril unos interesantes artículos sobre Lavand.
Uno de los enlaces es éste
http://www.elcorreo.com/vizcaya/v/20...-20100417.html

*Harry Houdini y el tahúr de Tijuana*
Como en la mitología, la historia de la magia tiene un hilo conductor invisible que une a todos sus personajes. En el caso de René Lavand, hay un lazo que le lleva directamente hasta uno de los más grandes magos de todos los tiempos: Harry Houdini. 
El nudo intermedio es Dai Vernon, 'El profesor', el padre de la magia moderna. Houdini, el escapista, alquilaba una suite de hotel antes de cada actuación y retaba a todos los magos de la ciudad en la que actuaba a mostrarle un juego que no pudiera desentrañar si lo veía tres veces. Era invencible. Ningún ilusionista resistía su mirada. 
Hasta que llegó Dai Vernon. En ese momento sólo era un joven que había leído 'El experto en la mesa de juegos', un manual para tahúres escrito en 1902 por un jugador enigmático. Hoy en día se desconoce quién es el autor real de ese manual para tramposos. Vernon, con la sabiduría de los jugadores, consigue vencer a Houdini. 
El aprendiz, que adopta como apodo profesional 'El mago que engañó a Houdini', comienza a recorrer todo Estados Unidos en busca de jugadores de ventaja para que le enseñen sus secretos. Se convierte así en un maestro de la baraja. En 1950, idea un juego increíble: 'Cutting the aces'. 
La historia que cuenta Vernon es única. Un turista juega con la baraja en una terraza de Tijuana y se le acerca un tahúr malencarado. Es manco. Le desafía a mezclar la baraja y luego a hacer cuatro cortes. En cada uno de ellos, y con sólo una mano, encontrará un as. El profesional consigue vencer ese desafío imposible. En el último as, el turista intenta esconder la carta del tahúr para no perder la apuesta. El manco, sin embargo, saca una navaja y la clava entre los dedos de su rival, atrapando en la mesa el naipe que pretendía robar. 
Le dice algo así como: «Yo hice esa trampa hace años y ahora soy manco». En el mundo de la magia, esta obra se convierte en un clásico, en algo parecido a la novena sinfonía de Beethoven de la cartomagia. Unos veinte años más tarde, René Lavand revisa el juego. Él es el único mago manco de la historia. Lo convierte en una de sus obras maestras al adaptarla a la historia del Kumanés, un tahúr al que conoció en Estados Unidos. 
«Parece que ese juego estaba destinado para mí. Me retaron a que lo adaptase a mi estilo y creo, y lo digo sin modestia, que lo transformé en algo que vale mucho», asegura. Pero va más allá. La baraja, cuyo origen se desconoce, también le estaba predestinada. «Si los números de las cartas estuvieran a la derecha, yo no podría hacer mis juegos. Pero el que inventó la baraja los puso a la izquierda, al lado de mi única mano. Eso es destino».

Y el otro:
http://www.elcorreo.com/vizcaya/v/20...-20100417.html

*El artista de la mano invisible* 

*René Lavand se convirtió en el mejor mago del mundo tras perder su brazo*


La historia de René Lavand comienza en un callejón de Buenos Aires en 1937. Un automóvil atropella a un niño de nueve años. El accidente es brutal. El crío cae sobre el bordillo y la rueda del coche aprisiona su brazo derecho contra la esquina de la acera. Es imposible salvar la mano. Con el tiempo, el chiquillo, obligado a utilizar su brazo izquierdo siendo diestro, se convierte en un Dios de la magia. Consigue lo imposible. Hacer con una mano lo que la humanidad no puede hacer con dos. 
La escalera que lleva del accidente a la gloria tiene su primer escalón en un barrio de Buenos Aires. El niño manco juega con otro chavales del barrio. Les ve cazar gorriones con tirachinas. Les mira con envidia. Su padre le observa con dolor. Sabe que, con sólo una mano, su vástago no podrá salir adelante. Un día, el niño decide aprender a manejar ese arma improvisada. Inventa una técnica. Se coloca la piedra en el sobaco, la carga en el tirachinas y estira la goma con la mano izquierda. Consigue cazar un gorrión. 
«Eso fue de muy niño», rememora René Lavand siete décadas después. «Pero le diré la verdad, el gorrión echó a volar y le pegó a la piedra. Me fui a mostrárselo a mi padre. Estaba eufórico, alegre. Mi padre disimuló alguna lágrima dado el éxito...bueno, el éxito entre comillas, porque reitero, el gorrión encontró la piedra. Fue el último gorrión que maté en mi vida». 
René Lavand ha estado toda la semana en Vitoria para presentar el Magialdia, el festival de magia más importante de Europa, que este año se celebra entre el 13 y el 19 de septiembre. Su talento ha servido para respaldar la presentación de uno de los mayores eventos del ilusionismo, en el que no sólo se presentan los mayores espectáculos de magia del mundo, sino que incluso se diseñan números en exclusiva. Lavand está en su salsa. 
«¡Pero si yo hago pelotudeces¡», se ríe de sí mismo ante las alabanzas que recibe su arte. Tras superar el accidente, practicó y practicó con la baraja hasta ser uno de los grandes. Con 81 años, es capaz de poner en pie todo un escenario con la baraja y sus palabras como todo arma. «¿Qué de dónde saco la energía para seguir actuando? No lo sé. A veces pienso que es una cuestión de orgullo personal. De vanidad. O como dice Sabina: el escenario tiñe sus canas». 
*Contrabandista de frases* 
Lavand, que se define a sí mismo como «un contrabandista de frases», asegura que la clave de su éxito es «pensar mucho, discernir, desangrarse pensando. Sólo cuando se logra la comunicación artística y humana con el público se es artista. Si uno sólo trata de hacer una exhibición de habilidad manual no es más que un mago». Y eso que Lavand ha tenido algunos de los públicos más exigentes del mundo, desde los escenarios de Las Vegas hasta -según la leyenda-la selva colombiana, donde capos del narco le contrataron para que actuase en una fiesta repleta de mujeres desnudas y cocaína. Sus historias están en consonancia con un hombre que, con sus juegos, ha elevado al tahúr a categoría de mito. «Mire, las técnicas de la cartomagia y las del tramposo son las mismas. Uno las lleva al fino arte y otros, a robar a la gente. Pero si los pillos supieran las ventajas de ser honestos, serían honestos de puro pillos». No obstante, el maestro tiene otra sentencia en su baraja: «La verdad, toda la verdad y nada más que la verdad es lo más aburrido que existe».

----------


## Dr.Torpe

Os dejo este diamante en bruto que he encontrado, con Norberto Sabato:






Un video muy valioso para la coleccion

----------


## Pulgas

Auqnue ya está en otro hilo, la añado a este para que tengamos agrupada toda la información sobre Lavand.
(Gracias, Goya Diego por al información)
*Entrevista realizada por Gidatu.tv al gran René Lavand en la Catedral de Santa María de Vitoria-Gasteiz!!*



http://gidatu.tv/permalink/asset/18a...c-3aa4ca597b17

----------


## Mariano2010

Buenas a todos, genial trabajo en compartir todo este material de René!! Quería preguntarles si alguien vio alguna vez una entrevista que le hicieron dentro de una catedral en Vitoria, estaba muy bien la entrevista, como de costumbre junto a una copa vino!! Este video estuvo en Youtube o alguna otra web por algún tiempo, y luego desapareció y no pude dar más con la fuente. Si alguien sabe de esa entrevista y como encontrarla/compartirla, estaría muy agradecido! Soy un gran admirador de René, tuve la suerte de conocerlo en su casa en 1999 y llevarme su libro "Barajando Recuerdos" dedicado. Un verdadero Maestro!

----------


## Mariano2010

Perdón, acabo de ver el último comentario de "Pulgas", se me había escapado y veo que compartió esa entrevista hace 8 años. El link está caído, crees que habrá alguna manera de recuperar esa entrevista Pulgas? Era especial de alguna manera...  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Ya que se ha revivido el tema dejo un video que he encontrado con René Lavand bastante joven
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcGkpKRcHiI

----------

